# DKDIVER FRIDAY SPEARFISHING TRIP CANCELLED, GOING ORISKANY



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys,



I received a charter call today for the ORISKANY so our little hunting trip will have to be posponed. Sorry about that.



There are some spots open for the "O" if anyone want to go. Call Bay Breeze at (850) 934-8363 to book.



We'll get it next time.



DK


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I cant believe your gonna let making money get in the way of spearing?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with ya, Brandy! Chris is sellin' out, too! He has to work as well.Piss on work...let's shoot fish! Anybody goin'? PLEASE!!!


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

OK Guys 

My boat is ready for this weekend I have the new underwater camera housing you guys shoot I will film it. Itstime to make a movie I'm just not sure if saturday or sunday call lets make plans.

My Boat is already in the water in destin let me know if thats ok 

Armando

850-259-5762


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here we go...fellow addict H20Arman and I are headed out of Destin tomorrow(Sat) am to shoot fish and video. He has a 23ft boat w/ twins so we can take 2-3 more. He just got his new video housing to shoot underwater on the dives so this should be fun. I know, Clay, ain't nuthin' gonna top your camera but who can possibly compete w/ that engineering?! The Japanese are close, I heard...Anyway, Brandy, Kyle, anyone who is interested lemme know. Chris, I know your're working all weekend. Oh,anyone interestedcan ride w/ me over there, we just need to work out the logistics. Let's get some video for production!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Had fun divin the O with DK of Due South Custom Charters last weekend, and out again to the Pete Tide and Russian Freighter on Saturday of this weekend that just passed!:letsdrink

Water is still a comfortable temp, and won't be for long! Everybody needs to get out and dive while the gettin is good!


----------

